# Globetrotter XXL



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all !!
I'm new to this forum, just subscribe yesterday, I'm from Portugal and i love motorhoming, looks like a great forum with a Lot of information 8) 
I have been searching for some info on 2 MH that i like very much, the Argos 747 and the Globetrotter XXL, but one thing i don't understand, while i can find a lot of topics on the Argos, i cannot find on the Globetrotter, is this because the Argos is more popular and in more quantity then the Globetrotter, or is because the Argos give more problems that the Globetrotter.
I don't find a lot of Globetrotter owners, would really like to now more about this van, other than what we see on the Dethleffs site, some personal experience is what I'm looking for....

I now they are 2 completely different MH also in the price tag, but the only way to choose is with lots of info on booth of them :roll: 

If there's Globetrotter XXl owners out there, can you give me some help with some review on this motorhome....

Thank you 
Regards
Simon


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The major difference is the dethleffs is based in an Iveco and the Burstner on a Fiat. 

Therefore towing limits and payload greater on the Dethleffs.

Roy


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Roy,
Thanks for the reply  
Do you now what is the average MPG on the XXL ?

Thanks


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

No but prob around 19 to 25 depending on if you are towing.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

You could look at 850 with an Iveco chassis.

http://www.glcarcentre.co.uk/search.aspx?category=Motorhomes#!prettyMainPhotoAETV36547739[gallery]/0/


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry don't like the layout...
Don't want to tow, so MPG probably is higher, don't now what's the difference of MPG between the Argos and the XXL


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a Globetrotter XLi which is based on the Fiat. Slightly smaller payload than the XXL but still good. I can tow up to 1500kg. I get about 23mpg towing a smart car or a big motorbike on a trailer. 

The build quality is very good, as good in my opinion as the other "premium" makes. I have had warranty issues but Dethleffs seem very good at sorting them. 

pm me if you any specific info.


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for reply,

You can get does MPG at what average speed ?

What do you think of the Alko chassis Tag axle ?


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

I travel at 56 to 60 mph on cruise control. We towed all the way toswitzerland and Austria this summer and averaged 23. 

Alko tag is very comfortable and quiet. Not too much body roll either. 

When parked it is stable an we never use the steadies.


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info 8) 

Do you not think the chassis is a bit low, was this ever a problem for you ? getting in to sites and parcels ?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum 

We have had our 9800 XXL for four and a half years - it is our first motorhome and we absolutely love it. When we were looking to buy our first motorhome we almost bought a Burstner Argos 747 - it had the space and seatbelts that we needed ... but ... then we saw a two and a half year old Dethleffs Globetrotter 9800XXL. At first glance (to our very inexperienced eyes) the two looked broadly similar in their layout - but after a few seconds the sheer quality and solidity of the Dethleffs shone through. 

In our four and a half years of ownership we have only seen one other (on the road in Germany), and spoken directly to another owner (at a steam rally near Shrewsbury - he was getting low 20s to the gallon). There is one other current owner on this forum (username - TJ101), and one former owner (eddievanbitz). That may explain why they don't feature heavily in the discussions on here.

We average just over 18mpg - but always carry quite a lot of stuff with us. Also, I'm rubbish at driving economically - every car I've ever had has returned fuel consumption at the lower end of expectations. 

If you haven't already done so, I would strongly recommend spending some time sitting in the models you are considering - open and close the locker doors, stand in the shower space, get in and out of the beds etc etc. The Dethleffs Globetrotter is in a different league to the Burstner Argos (though I am, perhaps, a little biased). 

Let me know if you have any questions - happy to share our experiences of choosing and owning what has been, for us, a fantastic motorhome.


Regards,
John


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

afterburner said:


> Thanks for the info 8)
> 
> Do you not think the chassis is a bit low, was this ever a problem for you ? getting in to sites and parcels ?


It is a bit at the front but the ride height is standard fiat. It is not looe at the back. No issues at all though.

We are thinking of changing for a premium liner as we like the Dethleffs so much.


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Jonh, 

Thanks for the reply  

Good to see at least one owner on the forum, if I'm not mistaken yours is 2006/2007 ?

You are like me, i have a heavy foot :lol: , so probably the MPG will be the same as yours, speed is also a problem  i wouldn't mind to take it up to 70/75 MPH 
Tell me, is it stable on the highway, or does it need air suspension for better results, as far as i can read, the Alko tag chassis is very good on the road
I very much like the Argos to, but i think the XXL is more motorhome, the rear wheel drive is what it supposed to be as we are tagging along with 6 to 7 ton vehicle, i can't understand how a 5 ton is pushed by front wheel drive, but they are so many of them, that it probably works 
What benefit's the Argos is probably it's high MPG and more stable ride at higher speeds 

I didn't have the privilege to see in person either the XXL or the 747, in Portugal this is nearly to impossible as this vehicles are very rare, the only option is to visit a show in England or Germany...have got the price from Portuguese dealer but would really like to see them first...

If you don't mind, do you have any pics of the underfloor storage, i cannot find any on the Internet  

What do you mean about the shower space, do you think it's larger on the XXL then on the 747 ?


Sorry for all this questions :roll: 
Regards
Simon


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Talaris said:


> We are thinking of changing for a premium liner as we like the Dethleffs so much.


A beautiful motorhome, excellent, but one problem for me, it only takes 4, i need 6 passenger seats, but a very good choice 8)

Thanks for the help !!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

afterburner said:


> Hi Jonh,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,

Yes, ours is a 2006. It's certainly stable up to an indicated 70+ mph on a fairly quiet stretch of motorway. I try to keep myself to about 65, but sometimes I forget... My wife usually reminds me though .

Ours does not have air suspension, but does feel very stable - but I had about fifteen years experience of towing large (twin axle) caravans. The rear wheel drive (on a vehicle of this size and weight) was a big factor for us too.

I have to say that the Fiat cab area of the 2009 Argos (the ones we looked at) was much better looking than the Iveco of the Dethleffs - but our Isri suspension seats give a very comfortable ride.

Our fully enclosed shower is within an enclosed en-suite area - it is (in my opinion) much more luxurious and spacious than the Argos.

Here's a link to an old advert for one similar to ours (though it has the alternative lounge seating) - it has a few pictures Southdowns but not of the storage.

I'll take some pictures of the underfloor area and post them tomorrow.

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Simon,

Here's another link - same website, but a different van. There are some underfloor storage pictures in this set. Southdowns revisited

Just realised the link in previous post is duff - but the one in this post is better anyway .

Regards,
John


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

afterburner said:


> Talaris said:
> 
> 
> > We are thinking of changing for a premium liner as we like the Dethleffs so much.
> ...


If I wanted to carry six, then IMO forget the Fiat based chassis.

Roy


----------



## afterburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Guys, sorry for late reply,

Thanks Jonh for the links, I've got a better idea of the space storage 8) 
I understand now what you mean about the spacious shower, your is the 9800, the one we like is the 9000, with single beds... probably the shower is the same size as the Argos, but I'm more and more convinced that XXL is for me, lets see !!


Yes Roy, i think you are right :wink: Fiat base chassis is not the way to go if carrying 6, they have a very limited payload for all of the things that 6 people need to go on holidays 

Thanks for all the help
Regards
Simon


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,,

Sorry, only just seen this thread

I am the owner John (Ozzyjohn) mention above

I have the Globe Trotter XXL 8000.. very happy with it,, Replaced a Burstner 850,, far better standard of build 

Presume you got sorted, or so you want any more info ??


----------

